# Is there any way to clip a pigeons feathers?



## lil-baby-pigeon (Jun 22, 2005)

I've tried clipping her feathers b4, but it didn't work, she could still fly. also is it true that if u put a mirror by your pigeon, and it coos at itself in the mirror that its' a boy, because my does that, but it was also smaller that the other pigeon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lil-Pigeon .. see this old thread and particularly the links in it on how to properly clip wing feathers: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=3032&highlight=wing+clipping.

It truly is often the case that a male pigeon will bow and coo or perhaps even go into attack mode when it sees its own image in a mirror. This isn't a foolproof method of sexing a pigeon, but it works pretty well.

Terry


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

my pigeon is a boy and he never does anything in front of a mirror. i know its a boy because the previous owner and the people i adopted him from told me so...plus he's never laid eggs with them or with me.


----------

